# AQHA fees?



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. $30 per class.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes.

Make sure you look at the Novice Youth (You are under 18 right?) fee because it's usually less. But it is a per judge fee. You also will have a daily office fee, a drug fee, and either a grounds fee or a stall fee... I might have missed one...?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow...better start saving up now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I usually spend between $350 and $500 per show


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I plan on going to some right up the road, so I wouldn't pay for overnight stuff or anything. And I would only do two or three classes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is cool. BUT... You are still looking at a grounds fee, office charge, drug fee, and judge fee....

You also don't have to do more than one day if you don't want to. I usually go for all three or four days depending. I can't go to the really big ones because I can't afford them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Grounds fee is like a haul in fee?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Grounds fee is like a haul in fee?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. At local shows it can be as small as $5 but it's generally around $25 per horse for a haul in but if you are in a stall then it's whatever the stall fee is... However they do it, some make you pay for the entire weekend and some will just charge you per night....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

If you go in more classes they have a flat rate day fee on classes  then there is cross over fees if you go in different divisions:-(


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Most of the AQHA shows in New England have a "trailer" fee....if you just haul in for the day. And it isn't real cheap to show AQHA. I spend more on the hauling, the stall, the office fees, drug fees, shavings than I do on the classes!!! I showed at the VQHA Spring Classic in VA last year and that show cost me about $1000 when it was all said and done.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Yes. At local shows it can be as small as $5 but it's generally around $25 per horse for a haul in but if you are in a stall then it's whatever the stall fee is... However they do it, some make you pay for the entire weekend and some will just charge you per night....


Same as here then at the provincial finals, no haul in fee if you stall there & same price, $25 a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

